# Will My Parrot fish die?



## tnucci (Aug 29, 2010)

3 days ago i noticed white pieces of what looked like skin around one side of his face. I did some research and thought it was Ick but wasn't sure so I started treating with Lifeguard All-in-One Treatment. 

Now my parrot fish is on the bottom of the tank, it looks like his left fin is immobile and the white "stuff" is spreading to this fin. 

I have a 65 gallon tank with 2 black angels and 2 tetras. This morning one of my black angels has the same white "skin" on one of it's eyes.

Please help me save my parrot fish. He's about 2 years old and we've gotten to be pals, he's learned a couple of neat tricks and I don't want to lose him.

I am a novice, I've only had my tank for 2 years but have had no problems to deal wtih other than ammonia issues.

Oh and I did have a Plecko, also about 2 years old die a couple of weeks ago. There was nothing on him nor did he act funny, just found him dead one morning.

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP!!!!!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Can you start with listing your levels for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and ph? How often do you do water changes and how much do you change out. What do you condition the water with when you do water changes?

Is the white patch(s) fuzzy? It doesn't sound like Ich. Ich looks more like someone sprinkled a salt shaker onto your fish. It can start out with a few dots but they would be relatively smaller than what you're describing.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

discard 50 % of our water and fill it back with ro water if you have it.water has to be very clean when your dealing with fungus.which i presume your fish has.clean out the filters with the old tank water and put them back in the filter. interpet has done wonders for me.i've tried maracyn and maracyn plus before but it clouded my water and deteriorated the cleanliness in the tank. when i used maracyn and maracyn plus to medicate my fish, the cotton growth got worst as the meds was making the fungus go into overdrive and when i used interpet. they fungus growth actually subsided slowly and you will see improvements in the very first day of treatment. seeing this happen to my prized lou han i'm never using maracyn and maracyn plus ever period.


----------

